# Проходила лечение в кунцевском центре Дикуля



## ЮлькинБу (12 Янв 2015)

Я проходила лечение в кунцевском центре Дикуля с марта по сентябрь 2014 года (ссылка на подробное описание https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23051/#post-226403). Итого: мне не помогли, денег выкачали из меня нехило (сама виновата, надо было раньше уходить от них, а я всё ждала и верила, что мне помогут), отношение конечно хорошее, много персонала высокого звена, типа зав. отделениями, со мной занимались, меня там уже "каждая собака" знала, все охали-ахали вокруг меня, как ваше самочувствие и прочее и прочее при каждом посещении, а ходила я туда как на работу по 3 раза в неделю минимум, то одни процедуры, то другие, то третьи, и даже к сторонним специалистам меня оттуда отправляли (там тоже денег подвысосали, но не помогли), в общем с моей проблемой они справиться не смогли. Пошла я к ним, тк в своё время знакомая отправила моего мужа туда, обоим помогли, но в их случаях не было иррадирующих болей. Никогда не говори никогда, но я туда за лечением больше никогда не пойду.


----------



## натач (30 Ноя 2016)

Тоже там лечилась. Похожая история.


----------

